# Faith Kidded!!! See last post for pictures!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My two Caesar's Villa does are due next to kid. I'm excited to see their babies. Both are doing very well, getting udders and blowing up like blimps. 

Here's Caesar's Villa FL Fuchsia due 3-16-08 so she's on 141 today. She is bred to Caesar's Villa P Stedman *S and she's HUGE. She had triplets last time and was this size. 2 bucks and a doe. Her previous 5 kids were all bucks! Pray for doelings!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: 
Here she is after her birthing haircut this morning...









Here is Caesar's Villa P Faith and she's due 3-20-08. This is her second freshening and she's already bigger with her udder than last time and I'm THRILLED with how her udder looks!!! She too is bred to Caesar's Villa P Stedman *S. She's bigger than she was last time and last time she had a single doe. Think pink! :girl: 









We're getting another CV doe soon. Her name is Caesar's Villa PB Baby Barbie and she'll likely be bred to Stedman in April or May as she wasn't bred last year. I'm so eager to see these babies!!! 

Here's Stedman...









Any guesses what they'll have?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

Fushia - triplets 2 does and a buck

Faith - twins, one of each.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

They'll have some adorable kids that's for sure!!! I am hoping for lots of :girl: PINK :girl: for you, good luck!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

Fuscia, definately triplets :girl: :girl: :boy: , if not quads :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: .
Faith triplets :girl: :girl: :girl: ....yes triplet does CAN happen!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

Thanks everyone!!! I've never had an all doe litter. How exciting would that be???? Oh don't get me dreaming. 

You know, the last two who had triplets each surely didn't look big enough for triplets so anything's possible. But just as I didn't expect triplets with them I didn't expect a single from Civil either. She was HUGE! haha I can't wait!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

They are big I would say triplets for each.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*



> I've never had an all doe litter. How exciting would that be????


It's super exciting Ashley!! 3 OUT OF 4 of my does had all doelings, the other 3 bucks...it might be the water so heres to hoping the rain I'm getting washes some :girl: :girl: :girl: down to you! LOL!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

I hope your right. We have had a doe year so far so I can't complain!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

if Faith is big enough for triplets then My Flicka is going to have quads! lol

looking good - I also like how you didn't over do the birthing hair cut


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

No its bound to be too cool at night to clip them much more. But I really can't wait to clip them all!!!!

I only do the tail (leaving the tuft at the top), around the vulva, rear, udder and legs. I do the fore part of the rear legs too and foreudder as they get really hairy and its easier for kids and pictures.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

They are looking great Ashley! I'm going to say trips for Fuscia 2 bucks and a doe. And then for Faith all say twin does. 

What kind of clippers do you use? I'm about to order a new pair for birthing and udder trims.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

I have cheapos right now, but am looking to add a good pair too this year.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

I absoulutly love my clippers, they are Wahl switchblade, I just got them and I love them. They are so quiet and very speed adjustable. They all look great Ashley!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

Here's more pictures of Faith from today. She's on 138...




































She's my 2nd biggest doe in size. She's very nice and the sweetest thing. I just love Faith.

Pictures coming of Fuchsia...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

Here's Fuchsia...



























I can't wait to see what they have but I really hope a warm spell comes before babies do!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! Baby guesses???*

She will definately give you triplets!! :girl: :girl: :girl: I HOPE!! She is looking very deep as well as wide and I never really imagined Binky giving me twin does but those deep girls certainly hide surprises well! Fuschia just may give you quads! Faiths udder is bigger than hers is so I'll guess she'll go early in the count down and Fuschia a bit later in hers.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! More pics added!!!*

Yes they're both very deep and wide.  They sure like to swell up don't they? Hehe


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! More pics added!!!*

how tall is Faith?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! More pics added!!!*

Hm... I've never actually measured her but I'd say 20-21 inches probably. She's real close to Fuchsia's height.


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! More pics added!!!*

Man o Man Fuschia is huge! I can't wait to hear and see what they both give you.
I'm thinking :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! More pics added!!!*

Thanks!!!! Fuchsia still has her ligaments today so I'm really hoping she waits a couple more days at least for it warm up.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! More pics added!!!*

I say twins for Faith and trips for Fuschia, they are both pretty girls!  Thinking pink! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Caesar's Villa girls are next!!! More pics added!!!*

Fuchsia's now on 146 and she still has her ligaments though they're harder to tell. I'm starting to wonder if she's going to glide right on by and kid later but I don't know when else she could be due unless she got bred when the bucks had their pasture fling on Oct 25th. I'll be so disappointed if she did.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

Fushia, Fushia, Fushia! Ginger still has her ligs but one side is softer than the other. Is Fushia's udder getting larger?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

I guess so, but not a lot. I figured she'd look so much closer by now. It was my slip up last fall. I didn't double check that I'd latched the gate to the buck pen and I hadn't latched it so they got out. I don't make that mistake now, but still. I hope she kids tomorrow or Friday. I'd really like to see more Stedman babies. Hope Ginger kids for you soon too! We're both in this horrible waiting boat! UH! Haha


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

I don't have an exact due date either. But she is looking really close so we'll see! I wrote down when I bred her the first time but then she came into a 5 day heat and I forgot to write it down:hair: Hopefully Fushia will go soon so you know they are Stedman's ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

Yeah, she wasn't standing for Rue when the boys were having their fun in the pasture. So I seriously doubt she'd settled to him. She was running from him and I went strait to him and collected him. Hope she goes tomorrow!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

Do you still have Stedman at your house?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

Yep, he's still here. I'm suppose to use him on Barbie when she gets here and after I've tested her etc.

Fuchsia seems more restless and uncomfortable tonight. That leg shoots strait out and she's been up a lot more. I'll check her again later.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

I think Fushia will go before Ginger, she is in no hurry. The little stinker!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

Its a definite race to see who'll go first. I don't think Fuchsia's quite there yet.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

I remember waiting on Fuchsia last year!!!! I hope she goes soon and has girls for you!!! :girl: :girl: :girl:

So sorry that I have missed all these threads everyone! I get so behind on them sometimes and the dial-up doesn't help... :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

She still has her ligaments this morning. When girl when?!?!?!?!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

When you finally say, "oh, she's not going to have them now so I can sleep for an hour." Thats when my girl had hers! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

Yes you're probably right! I think that today though. LOL Her udder is small and she hasn't done anything to make me believe she's close at all. Faith's on 143 today and her udder is a lot bigger than Fuchsia's.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Fuchsia 146, still has ligaments...*

he he he. Well Good Luck! I hope all goes well for mom and babies, and I am thinking :girl: :girl: :girl: for you!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 148...*

I'm still waiting, her ligaments are low but the whole area isn't that mushy so I'm really wondering. I really wish she'd kid this weekend.  Still has her ligaments though, udder hasn't changed. Come on Fuchsia!!!!!!!!!! Give me Stedman doelings!!!!

On another note, Faith's ligaments are getting slowly softer and her udder is huge! She's on 144 today! I think she could go this weekend or early next week!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Fuchsia 148 & Faith 144...*

Good Luck Ashley! I hope they both go soon for you.. beebees!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Faith's ligaments are gone!!! I put them up at 3 this afternoon due to the rain storms. At 6:30 when I went down to feed them their dinner I felt ligs and Faith's are GONE!!!! Nottie's are nearly gone and Fuchsia's have finally started to soften!!!! Faith is on 145 today, Nottie on 142 and Fuchsia is suppose to be on 149. I can't wait! Pray for doelings!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Wahoo!!!!!! You are gonna be very very busy this weekend! ray: for DOELINGS! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Yay!!!! Go girls! :leap: 
ray: for :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: and easy deliveries!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Take a look at her udder from 6pm...









And now at 11pm...









Babies coming!!!!! Her whole rump is nothing but a big bunch of mush! Look at how her legs are posty, her tail is out and her rump is so steep now, she's gearing up for babies...









I believe she'll wake me with a kidding later tonight or in the AM.

Nottie is nothing but a mush bucket herself. I didn't feel anything but hubby said he thought he felt a ligament down deep. She's been nesting in her stall. I am watching Faith's stall though. Fuchsia is between Nottie and Faith and Fuchsia's ligaments are dropping, all mush around them FINALLY!!! We maybe busy tomorrow!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Yay babies soon! :stars: Hope everything goes well!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Good luck to you & all the expecting girl!!! I am hoping for lots of pink for you!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Go girls!!! We had a VERY eventful night tonight unfortunatly. I will post about it tomorrow. It is 3:50 am here right now and I have to wake up in 2 hours.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

No babies yet, I'm hoping sometime this morning.

What's up Chelsey? I hope something bad didn't happen!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

I think the girls are trying to drive us crazy :hair: by making us wait!!! Good luck.

Is everything ok Chelsey???


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Faith now has some discharge, extremely restless and is having contractions. She has been pawing up a storm in her stall too. Come girl, hurry up!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Faith this morning...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

She looks very close!!!! I am swarming in babies it seems! I started a new thread....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith's Ligaments are GONE!!! Fuchsia's are softer!*

Faith kidded! I was shocked what she had, I never thought she was big enough. She waited for me to come down and sit in her stall with her on a bucket. She laid down either on my foot or with her head between my legs so that I could pet her head and neck. She started pushing. After a few minutes there was a bag, broke the bag to see what was coming. A head, moved around the head to feel for a foot and located a foot. After she got the head out I pulled the leg and slip, kid was out. Flashy white/gold kid. Clean off, clear face and check sex. Buckling, very handsome. Wait, because we figured she was big enough to have twins if he was this small.

She starts pushing again, break bubble and feel a tail. Yes a tail. LOL Out slips 2nd born and smallest kid. Still born. Another heavly broken white/gold buck. Starts pushing again. Feel and there is a foot and a bubble. Could two be coming at one time I think? She keeps pushing so I pull the foot and out slips another white/gold kid. Clean off, clear face and check sex. A doeling, yeah, keeper. I figure she's done since 3 kids was more than I expected so I sit back and watch mom love her two new babies. Then I notice two feet sticking out, pull them and out pops the biggest of quads!!! Another mostly white/gold buckling. He too is stillborn just like kid #2. Both had very short umbilical cords and both were severed before being born so we lost those two boys. They were gone when born.

I am glad though that Faith still has two babies to love and charish. She's an excellent mom and one of my favorite does. I'm very happy one is a doe too. Thank you Lord!



















Buckling...


















Doeling...


















More pictures after they dry off. She hasn't finished passing the placenta yet. Both babies have nursed and she is loving them up. I am wiped out now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow Ashely no I would have never guess quads either. Congratulations to you and faith


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, shocked me too. Babies, and babies and babies....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute! QUADS too! I am so sorry you lost to boys. But the two remaining are so adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Ashley and Faith!!! So sorry you lost the 2 boys, I'm sure they would have been handsome little men, but the 2 she has to love look very healthy and happy with their mom! And I never would have thought she would have 4!! :girl: :boy:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww, so sorry you lost the two. Quads though! Wow! They are lovely. Congrats!!!! :leap: :stars: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks! I only figured twins so its just like getting what we originally thought we would. I'm very happy that we got a doe and a handsome little buck to boot! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

:stars: Congrats to you & Faith on the new kids!!! I am sorry you lost the other 2 boys though. Hope momma & her 2 bundles of joy are doing well. :girl: :boy:


----------

